# Manual 2 speed bendix shifter problems on 1959 schwinn speedster



## blue6218 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello There, I am trying to fix my maual shift 2 speed hub on my 1959 schwinn speedster.  The problem I have is that when I shift, the crank just spins around and does not go into gear.  I can pedal and the chain just goes around without going into gear.  Any information or help would be great, thanks John.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 12, 2011)

I think there's no better way to diagnose than to tear down and look for either obviously worn parts or just give a solid regrease (because it's possibly never been done) and assemble again. Those old hubs were quite durable and rather simple so the second option can likely fix your issue. Sorry I don't have an exact or specific answer for you...and that it's two months after your post, but alas!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 13, 2011)

It may be that you need to adjust the cable length so that it moves the sun gear a little further so it will engage. Try tightening the barrel adjuster a little at a time and see what happens.


----------

